# What song is stuck in your head?



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2009)

I know it's not just me this happens to.  Some song comes on the radio, or you're reminded of something and there it is.  A song... any song.  Stuck there in your head, and it won't go away.

For me - today - Der Kommissar


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Apr 2009)

Hot for Teacher- Van Halen


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I know it's not just me this happens to.  Some song comes on the radio, or you're reminded of something and there it is.  A song... any song.  Stuck there in your head, and it won't go away.
> 
> For me - today - Der Kommissar


Great...thanks for that!  Guess what I've stuck in my head now!  "Alles klar, Herr Kommissar?"

A pox upon you!
 >


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2009)

>  Sorry MR... I've had this song stuck in my head ALLLLL day.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Apr 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTkg-gsnVl0

You're welcome!  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (17 Apr 2009)

wonderful  ;D


----------



## RCR Grunt (17 Apr 2009)

Beyonce - All the Single Ladies

YouTube Video

It's been in my head for MONTHS!


----------



## eurowing (17 Apr 2009)

I Believe, by Chilliwack.  One of my favorites


----------



## Jammer (17 Apr 2009)

P P P Pokerface....Lady GaGa

Post deployment party tonight....


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Apr 2009)

The Lonely Island feat. T-Pain - I'm On A Boat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU

mabye I should go navy.


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Apr 2009)

That song stucks in my head for days everytime I hear it... drives me crazy!!!
Shiloh - Operator (A Girl Like Me)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9SjP_qoRgQ

- But there is a theory that actually says that the brain repeats the song because it is looking for the rest of it... so theoretically if you go listen to the song all the way or if you read the lyrics from the begining to the end... you should get over it.... just a theory...

http://www.howtogetridofstuff.com/living/how-to-get-rid-of-a-song-stuck-in-your-head/


----------



## Run away gun (29 Apr 2009)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Beyonce - All the Single Ladies
> 
> YouTube Video
> 
> It's been in my head for MONTHS!



If you like it, then you should have put a ring on it.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (29 Apr 2009)

you ain't much fun since i quit drinking - toby keith


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2009)

Second Chance by Shinedown but that's okay because I like it.   :nod:


----------



## Sonnyjim (29 Apr 2009)

You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby............ oh god........


----------



## jmbest (29 Apr 2009)

"I've Been Everywhere" - Johnny Cash


----------



## Spanky (29 Apr 2009)

"This is the song that never ends......"


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (29 Apr 2009)

Everbody Walk The Dinosaur
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr2BoflKAhk

I am truly sorry   :-\

Apparently, I didn't drink heavily enough in the late 80's, early 90's cuz I remember this song.  Heard it on the radio yesterday, now I am going insane :blotto:


----------



## JSR OP (30 Apr 2009)

If You Seek Amy

The subliminal message hit me on Friday night, and now I can't get it out of my head!


----------



## Shec (30 Apr 2009)

Ancient history.  Whenever I hear Melanie's Brand New Key:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIFknAdVvNM

I flashback to a Small Arms Instructors Course in Wainwright in '74 when TCBF, myself, and the other guys in our section would tart it up and sing while riding to the ranges in the back of a deuce:

" I drove my APC past your window last night,
I fired a burst through your door at daylight..."

Gotta stop listening to those oldies stations while walking the dog !


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2009)

JONA LEWIE - STOP THE CAVALRY


----------



## ex-Sup (30 Apr 2009)

Went to see the school production of Annie last night (very well done BTW), and now I have every song going roud and round. Tomorrow, tomorrow...


----------



## lennoj (30 Apr 2009)

heart shaped box by nirvana


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 Apr 2009)

Freebird-Lynrd Skynrd!


----------



## 1RNBR (30 Apr 2009)

SEX- Nickelback


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2009)

Sheena Easton & Jason Alexander, "Carpet Party", music by Michael Markowitz, Scott Wilk & Todd Yvega, lyrics by Michael Markowitz


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Apr 2009)

I never usually have a problem with a song sticking in my head but I have a friend that all it takes is to hum a few bars of Rick Astley's "Never Going To Give You Up"and he hear it for days. I recently found a Barry Manilow version for him to listen to as well  >


----------



## Mighty W (30 Apr 2009)

That awful jingle from the Mini wheats commercial


----------



## Haletown (30 Apr 2009)

For the last couple of weeks it has been the "Boom Deyada, Boom Deyada song from the Discovery TV ads.

Yesterday, The Torch had the Taliban song and that is now playing over and over

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHcaJj1h54&eurl


----------



## jmbest (30 Apr 2009)

Haletown said:
			
		

> For the last couple of weeks it has been the "Boom Deyada, Boom Deyada song from the Discovery TV ads.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHcaJj1h54&eurl



Oh yes, me too. every time I see the commercial that song stays in my head forever..it's so catchy


----------



## TN2IC (30 Apr 2009)

You know you wanna...


----------



## Lil_T (30 Apr 2009)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> You know you wanna...



oh you are pure evil


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 May 2009)

"Bee da bee bye dee dee doh doh"

Certain fuzzy creatures doing a dance perhaps?? ??  
Ah hah! It is now unleashed upon you! You shall never be free of the neverending shrill squeal of the hampsters! NEVER!!!  

Oddball


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 May 2009)

just finished watching Madagascar II again, now firmly convinced that penguins should be in charge.  Stuck song?  Try getting "I Like To Move It, Move It" out of the old squishy matter after 2 hours.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 May 2009)

You're welcome!   >


----------



## TN2IC (4 May 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> oh you are pure evil



Oh I was singing it the other day while doing some maintance on the fleet... hehehe.. 

Well the snow season is gone now.. so I think I"ve lost a few marbles this season.


*SNOW FLAKE?*


----------



## axeman (4 May 2009)

when the man comes around Johnny Cash was watching ep 7 of generation kill


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 May 2009)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time


----------



## BlueJingo (2 Jun 2009)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> If You Seek Amy
> 
> The subliminal message hit me on Friday night, and now I can't get it out of my head!



God that song has been with me since JANUARY!!!! Same deal!  :crybaby:


----------



## jmbest (12 Jun 2009)

That "Blue" song by some group named Eiffel something or other. Hate. It.


----------



## BlueJingo (13 Jun 2009)

Yo listen up here's a story
About a little guy that lives in a blue world
And all day and all night and everything he sees
Is just blue like him inside and outside.............................................................
 :blotto:


----------



## eurowing (13 Jun 2009)

Thanks Jingo   now I have this.......

Come listen to a story bout a man named Jed
A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed......
 :crybaby:

That is going to be with me all day..... I just know it


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2009)

Over & over & over & over again ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxY6YitjNM0


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Jun 2009)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Thanks Jingo   now I have this.......
> 
> Come listen to a story bout a man named Jed
> A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed......
> ...



They say if you sing it out loud it'll go away! hehe  >


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jun 2009)

The Discovery Channel Song


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Jun 2009)

hahah I've had this song stuck in my head for a few days now.....I love you jesus by cartman off the south park episode where they make the christian rock band. haha funniest episode ever!


----------



## kkwd (15 Jun 2009)

I was doing some research and found this guy on youtube with thousands of military marches and such. The one that sticks in my head is  Heart Of Oak. The march of the  Royal Army Catering Corps doesn't stick with me for some reason.


----------



## Lil_T (15 Jun 2009)

I like Heart of Oak.  the baby used to fall asleep to it.  No lie, when we were at the Battle of the Atlantic ceremonies in '07 it lulled him to sleep. Even with the band marching past the stroller.


----------



## ajp (15 Jun 2009)

The IDIOT by Stan Rogers - - Its Monday


----------



## jmbest (17 Jun 2009)

Conjunction Junction, what's your function?
Hooking up words and phrases and clauses.
Conjunction Junction, how's that function? 

it will not get out of my head!


----------



## Calgore (17 Jun 2009)

I'm leaving, on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again. iper:


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Jun 2009)

Calgore said:
			
		

> I'm leaving, on a jet plane, don't know when I'll be back again. iper:


Don't know when you'll be back again?  Check your return ticket.... ;D


----------



## Jammer (17 Jun 2009)

Midnight Train to Georgia (Kingston)...


----------



## tango22a (17 Jun 2009)

" March of the Belgian Parachutists"  as played on a classioal music station from Moronto,

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## R933ex (17 Jun 2009)

I can see clearly now and the march of the paratroopers from a bridge too far.


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Jun 2009)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> hahah I've had this song stuck in my head for a few days now.....I love you jesus by cartman off the south park episode where they make the christian rock band. haha funniest episode ever!


I take good care of you baby, call you "baby", bayyybayyyy


----------



## Mojo Magnum (29 Jun 2009)

Ice Cube - You can do it, put your back into it

"Life ain't a track meet, it's a marathon..."


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jun 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-nDDeo8kpo


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2009)

"Horse Soldier, Horse Soldier"


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Jun 2009)

Dear God by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## traviss-g (29 Jun 2009)

Ramble on-led zepplin, got drunk with some buddies on Saturday and it is the only thing I can remember from the night... and it wont go away.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Jun 2009)

Hero of War.

Sad.....but so poignant.


----------



## bradlupa (29 Jun 2009)

its not so much a song rather than a skit from Russell Peters.

Its about how the media propogates you think think differently such as they will show you a picture of a Indian and a 7 Eleven.

Then a picture of an arab and an explosion... HMMM

Here is a  link  It is on You Tube and has some profanity viewers be avised


----------



## ajp (30 Jun 2009)

"I'm a Rover - SELDOM SOBER"

Well its a holiday.


----------



## Gunnar (30 Jun 2009)

Barbie Girl, by Aqua.

Something to advance the troops to, I'm thinkin'

 ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (30 Jun 2009)

Gunslinger-Avenged Sevenfold

All these things I hate-Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Haletown (30 Jun 2009)

I stumbled on the You Tube "Taliban Soldier Song" yesterday so I have that and thr original Buffalo Soldier playing over and over


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2009)

Shawn Hlookoff "Soldier" 
On Youtube Search "Shawn Hlookoff Soldier"


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jul 2009)

O Canada   :nod:


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Jul 2009)

Haletown said:
			
		

> I stumbled on the You Tube "Taliban Soldier Song" yesterday so I have that and thr original Buffalo Soldier playing over and over




this one? Funny stuff haha  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHcaJj1h54


----------



## fuzzy806 (1 Jul 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> this one? Funny stuff haha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHcaJj1h54



Thanks for the link! I loved this. I played it for a friend, she now has it on her mp3 player.


----------



## SARgirl (6 Jul 2009)

This is the song I have been, for the past while, playing over and over:

Ain't That A Kick In The Head?
By Dean Martin

--------

In general, as of lately, I have been listening to quite a few oldies.

-My Girl, The Drifters
-Unforgettable, Frank Sinatra
-Return to Me, Dean Martin
-Crazy Little Thing Called Love, Michale Buble' (I like his version of this song + a few other songs of his; Come Fly with Me, How Sweet it is & Home).
-Hey Baby, Bruce Channel (okay- this one is not an oldie song, but has a similar 'sound' to some of the other songs).

Etc... 

...there are about 1 1/2 dozen specific songs along these lines I really like listening to.


----------



## ark (6 Jul 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APtj3EvhfWA

Warning, may be addictive and hypnotizing.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

Can't Stop by The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ajp (7 Jul 2009)

Summer Lightning - Garnet Rogers


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Jul 2009)

Acoustic version of The Bleeding by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## SARgirl (7 Jul 2009)

Nothing On But The Radio 
By Gary Allan


----------



## Osotogari (7 Jul 2009)

Since they're flogging her stupid record during every freakin' commercial break, I have that stupid Lady Gaga song stuck in my head.  

If you need choreography in your act, it sucks.


----------



## Kmess (7 Jul 2009)

Paparazzi by: Lady Gaga


----------



## SARgirl (21 Jul 2009)

Who's Your Daddy
by Toby Keith

& 

Sideways
by Dierks Bently


----------



## ruckmarch (21 Jul 2009)

Oh dear.....country music, someone had to go there eh. LOL

Never mind the bollocks...............sex pistols

Ego.....Kanye west and beyonce'. The ego mentioned is not the one as we know it.


----------



## SARgirl (21 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Oh dear.....country music, someone had to go there eh. LOL



 8) ... you can take the girl out of the country, but you can't take the country out of the girl. ;D 

How about:

Flowers on the Wall
by Eric Heatherly
&...
Let's Get Rowdy
by Aaron Pritchette
&...
Play Something Country
by Brooks & Dunn

:nod:


----------



## gaspasser (21 Jul 2009)

RHFC piper might understand this one...
Highland Cathedral and 
Mairi's Wedding...
iper:


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

"People Are Strange" by The Doors (single released in September 1967)

But it only gets stuck in my head when I'm logged in to Milnet.ca.


----------



## tango22a (21 Jul 2009)

Warsaw Concerto From the Brit film "Dangerous Moonlight" (1940) by Richard Addinsell

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## fuzzy806 (22 Jul 2009)

Popstar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uSlqI1AVUk&feature=rec-fresh+div


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> "People Are Strange" by The Doors (single released in September 1967)
> 
> But it only gets stuck in my head when I'm logged in to Milnet.ca.



How true those words are Roy!!

The Doors were Mike's favorite group.


----------



## ruckmarch (22 Jul 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> "People Are Strange" by The Doors (single released in September 1967)
> 
> But it only gets stuck in my head when I'm logged in to Milnet.ca.



Roy....Depeche Mode had a take on that though, "people are people"


----------



## GUNS (22 Jul 2009)

There are two songs that keep running around my head. 

1) *House of the Rising Sun*, which I first heard while at Aldershot back in the 60's.

2) *In the year 2525*, I was either in Valcartier or Gagetown around late 60's early 70's.


----------



## twistidnick (22 Jul 2009)

Kids by MGMT everyday at CFSAL someone wistles this song and its stuck...


----------



## Smirnoff123 (24 Jul 2009)

I've got a feeling by the Black Eyed Peas; after telling my girlfriend that I can't understand why it is her favourite song.


----------



## Clove Hitch (24 Jul 2009)

Our loved land be blessed - with peace and happiness
From shore - to - shore.
And may her people be - united, loyal, free
True to Herself and Thee
For - ev - er more!


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Jul 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> I've got a feeling by the Black Eyed Peas; after telling my girlfriend that I can't understand why it is her favourite song.



Oh Gosh! Ooooo oooooh... that tonight's gonna be a good night...that tonights gonna be a good good night! hehee

Thanks a lot!  >


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Jul 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> RHFC piper might understand this one...
> Highland Cathedral and
> Mairi's Wedding...
> iper:



For some reason that reminded me of the movie "So I married an Axe Murderer"

"Alright, we have a piper who's down. It's alright, he's just pissed. We have a piper down, I repeat, a piper is down!"


----------



## ajp (27 Jul 2009)

Well...its been a few weeks and Stan Rogers "THE IDIOT" is back in my head.  OMG there are people who SLAY me with their logic/lack of.  

My second song is in the background, I am not sure the name but when I whistle the tune my daughter says "Daddy why are you whistling a Wiggles Song" and sings a verse or two with me.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jul 2009)

For some strange reason, Hall & Oates "You Make My Dreams Come True"   ???


----------



## Redeye (27 Jul 2009)

My PT soundtrack at the gym lately seems to have consisted primarily of the Avenged Sevenfold tune Afterlife.  I used to play drums in a band, and A7X is making me regret moving into a condo where I can't play. 

Whoever mentioned I Got A Feeling, I understand - it's catchy.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> For some strange reason, Hall & Oates "You Make My Dreams Come True"   ???


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Jul 2009)

Run to the Hills


----------



## mariomike (27 Jul 2009)

I took my mother to the art gallery the other day. Driving her home, she told me "Mona Lisa" was one of her favorite songs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHBHH0BK5ys
I've always enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Larkvall (28 Jul 2009)

I got you babe!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzYBuKaQ83s


----------



## Steve_D (1 Aug 2009)

And everyone was "Kung foo fighting"

and that is one song that is really hard to get out of your head.....lol

Steve


----------



## mariomike (1 Aug 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> And everyone was "Kung foo fighting"



It's a classic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ9e3Dy7obA


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

A Woman Like You 
by Johnny Reid 

I like the rough and deep sound of his voice in this song.  Great lyrics, nice sounding... really like this song.


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Aug 2009)

The Barney theme song - I love you!!


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Aug 2009)

"If I Only Had a Brain" as sung by the Scarecrow in The Wizard of Oz.

That song could apply to quite a few..... ;D

Me included.


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> "If I Only Had a Brain" as sung by the Scarecrow in The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> That song could apply to quite a few..... ;D
> 
> Me included.



Me too.


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

Big Green Tractor 
By Jason Aldean

-----

Good Morning Beautiful
By Keith Urban

-----

It's a official- I'm a sap.  Lately, I have been listening to one romantic song after another.


----------



## observor 69 (7 Aug 2009)

Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ


----------



## Clove Hitch (7 Aug 2009)

laddle, laddle, laddle - I made it out of clay
laddle, laddle, laddle - something something something


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Aug 2009)

Crazy Bitch by Buckcherry (yes a big change from the Barney theme song). 

My crazy teenagers and their favorite radio station have got it stuck in my head.


----------



## BlueJingo (8 Aug 2009)

21 Guns - GreenDay  8)


----------



## Spanky (9 Aug 2009)

Sharon, Louis, and Bram: "Skinamrinkidink skinamarinkidoo"
(Thanks eurowing :rage


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2009)

The Boys in the Bright White Sports Car - Trooper  

Don't know why, it was in my head when I woke up this morning.   ???


----------



## axeman (9 Aug 2009)

Zombie   The Cranberries .. as i lay in a hotel bed in barcelona sick as a dog


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2009)

axeman said:
			
		

> Zombie   The Cranberries .. as i lay in a hotel bed in barcelona sick as a dog




Cheap Spanish Sangria with the skins still in it?


----------



## Long in the tooth (9 Aug 2009)

Just an old fashioned love song - Three Dog Night, about 1971 +/-


----------



## SARgirl (10 Aug 2009)

*Forgive Me*
By Walker Doc

*[chorus]*
I'm not gonna stand here and watch you go down
I know that you're sinking, I won't let you drown
And it just comes with being the man that I am
So forgive me, forgive me for giving a damn

*Link to Lyrics *
http://www.cowboylyrics.com/lyrics/walker-doc/forgive-me-18781.html

*----------*

*Doc Walker has his own YouTube Channel*
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=docwalkertv&view=videos
He has several very good songs; 'That's All', 'Driving with the Breaks On' and 'Rocket Girl' are all quite good... Rocket Girl was one of my favourite songs for some time however, I am unable to find a music video online for this particular song or most of his videos.  Much of his music can be found on LimeWire or iTunes.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Aug 2009)

That new party tune from Nickleback.  I heard it on the radio over the weekend and can't shake it.  I don't even know what it's called.


----------



## CorporalMajor (14 Aug 2009)

that god damn "tonight's gonna be a good night" song by BEP


----------



## Steve_D (14 Aug 2009)

I walked in on my daughter playing "Hakuna Matata" from the Lion King on her computer and now it is stuck in my mind....


----------



## eurowing (14 Aug 2009)

Good Time Charlies Got the Blues.....  Willie Nelson.  All week long I've been whistling, singing or thinking of this song...   Good thing I like it.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> I walked in on my daughter playing "Hakuna Matata" from the Lion King on her computer and now it is stuck in my mind....



Thankfully, we have the radio playing at work or I'd have to come and kill you.... 

Hakuna Matata?

Yeah. It's our motto!

What's a motto?

Nothing. What's a-motto with you?

 ;D


----------



## Bianca (14 Aug 2009)

"Rock You like a Hurricane" has been in my head since this morning. The guy at the desk closest to me insists on starting each day with an acapella performance as a social experiment to see what gets stuck in my head and what I end up singing all day. Fun times...  :


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2009)

Watched "Prisoner of the Mountains" last night, so one of the tunes - Farewell of Slavianka (.mp3 sample) - has been running through my head through the day.


----------



## gcclarke (15 Aug 2009)

I had the song from the newish band-aid commercials stuck in my head a few times in the past month.



> "I am stuck on band-aid brand because band-aid helps heal me" etc etc.



It was especially annoying, as no bloody child would ever use the phrase "band-aid brand". Only lawyers talk like that.

"I am stuck on band-aid brand a registered trademark of Johnson & Johnson Incorporated because band-aid brand adhesive bandages assist my body in its natural healing processes by stemming blood flow and protecting the wound from infection and further trauma."


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> "I am stuck on band-aid brand a registered trademark of Johnson & Johnson Incorporated because band-aid brand adhesive bandages assist my body in its natural healing processes by stemming blood flow and protecting the wound from infection and further trauma."



"Because Band-Aid brand, a registered trademark of Johnson & Johnson Incorporated stays adhered to my epidermis."

:rofl:

Song presently stuck in my head:  Kodachrome by Paul Simon


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Aug 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> *Doc Walker has his own YouTube Channel*
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=docwalkertv&view=videos
> He has several very good songs.



I hate to break it to Egy but there is no one in the group named Doc or Walker.  They are a great Cdn band from Portage La Prairie, MB and like the group's tunes as well.

Members
Chris Thorsteinson
Dave Wasyliw
Murray Pulver

Former members
Mark Branconnier
Blake Manley
Paul Yee
Chris Sutherland

The song in my head - "Secret Agent Man" by Johnny Rivers (not the Bruce Willis version)


----------



## leroi (15 Aug 2009)

A fave oldie by Rare Earth Smiling Faces Sometimes ;D circa 1970s


----------



## CallOfDuty (15 Aug 2009)

......................Hit me baby one more time...............................Britney Spears....oh yeah......  :nod:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Aug 2009)

TangoHotel said:
			
		

> ......................Hit me baby one more time...............................Britney Spears....oh yeah......  :nod:



You die now!

Oddball


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Aug 2009)

Oh yeah, and these people are stuck in my head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDTlQ9xgtGk

Oddball


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and these people are stuck in my head.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDTlQ9xgtGk
> Oddball



They are good! Thanks.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Aug 2009)

Here, you'll probably like this too then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDTlQ9xgtGk

I had never heard of them until a few nights ago, and the strange thing
is that as far as I can understand... they're from Belgrade, Serbia.

Oddball


----------



## kkwd (16 Aug 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoqyHkYSJqY&feature=channel

I like this verse, not that I would do any of this stuff though.



> *Well I might go get me a new tattoo
> Or take my old Harley for a three day cruise
> Might even grow me a Fu Man Chu...
> Oh Aww!*


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I had never heard of them until a few nights ago, and the strange thing
> is that as far as I can understand... they're from Belgrade, Serbia.
> Oddball



Good grief. Yes, I see that they are! But, why would they....?! 
Oh, never mind. Well good for them!


----------



## Dissident (16 Aug 2009)

The ballad of GI Joe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3sa9Tgr_dk&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo.google.ca%2Fvideosearch%3Fq%3Dthe%2520ballad%2520of%2520gi%2520joe%26oe%3Dutf-8%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26um%3D1%26&feature=player_embedded#t=21

"Destro and the Baroness are practicing the clarinet..."


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Making Memories of Us
By Keith Urban
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y1oW_CBoAE
GREAT lyrics.

----------

I like several of his songs.  "Good Morning Beautiful" is another one of his songs which is a favourite for me and which I listen to quite a bit.

Some of his other songs which are good are: 'Better Life', (I wanna) 'Kiss a Girl', 'Sweet Thing', 'You Look in my Shirt', 'I Told You So' and 'Somebody Like You' (another favourite).


----------



## CorporalMajor (17 Aug 2009)

I Beleive In A Thing Called Love


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Aug 2009)

It's raining men


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Aug 2009)

Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft (1974)


----------



## Larkvall (17 Aug 2009)

Let's sing and dance with the ANA !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IgDijgIta8


----------



## Sythen (17 Aug 2009)

Blue's Traveler - Hook

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjukZs6R6LI&feature=fvst


----------



## gohardkandahar (17 Aug 2009)

Big News 1 & 2 By Clutch


----------



## observor 69 (18 Aug 2009)

United Breaks Guitars: Song 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-UoERHaSQg&feature=channel


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Aug 2009)

"Godzilla" - Blue Oyster Cult

Go Godzilla!


----------



## axeman (23 Aug 2009)

Spider pig by homer simpson damned nothing going on at the slingload area , they guys had too much time on their hands..


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Aug 2009)

Toopy & Binoo Theme Song... (if anyone has young children)  :nana:


----------



## stollhofen (23 Aug 2009)

Sing Me Back Home
    FLYING BURRITO BROTHERS


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Aug 2009)

Pour Some Sugar on Me by Def Leppard, since about 0630 this morning


----------



## SARgirl (2 Nov 2009)

My new favourite song:

Gettin' You Home
by Chris Young 

You can watch full screen.  The lyrics are on the same link just below the video.
http://www.muvids.com/7048_video_chris_young_gettin_you_home

Enjoy!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (4 Nov 2009)

Turn to Despair- Bullet for my Valentine
Awesome song!!!


----------



## Gunner98 (4 Nov 2009)

Here comes the sun.  (Beatles - George Harrison 1969)


----------



## ajp (4 Nov 2009)

Mah Nah Mah Nah........the muppets


----------



## X-mo-1979 (4 Nov 2009)

this one has been stuck in my head all day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnBAMQhtjEk

Song I played "on the march"when deployed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdl8pJ8RqTQ


----------



## AndyRad (5 Nov 2009)

Gallows  -  Atreyu


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Nov 2009)

Pokerface

Lady Gaga


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Nov 2009)

The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden


Just put me in a time-capsule now!  That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!  Best Heavy Metal album of all-time, IMHO!


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Nov 2009)

"6-6-6, the nuuuuuuuuumber of the beast!!"


----------



## mariomike (6 Nov 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Song I played "on the march"when deployed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdl8pJ8RqTQ



I remember that song! I must have been ten years old when my Dad took me to the beautiful old Runnymeade ( It was beautiful. Not these Cineplexes we have now ) to see "Battle of the Bulge". 
There's a lot Europeans in my area, many of whom came over after the war. 
Anyway, when Col. Hessler ( Robert Shaw ) comes in to give a little pep talk to his Troopers, he finds it not necessary because they spontaneously break out in a battle song. He even ordered the old older burned out soldier sing it! 
Even though Dad and I supported the Sherman tank guys, we couldn't help but tap our feet a bit. But, so help me, in that darkened theatre people were stomping their feet and and singing it - loudly - in German! Like a mini-Bund Rally! These guys would only have been about 40 years old, at the time.
Say what you will about World War Two. You must admit they had some great songs!
Anyway, here's to the Iron Fist, wherever you are!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZEXMpqr1NQ


----------



## Shec (6 Nov 2009)

Psycho Dad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GFq6usPg6U&feature=related


----------



## medaid (6 Nov 2009)

Little Big Town: Boondock


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2009)

Bootleg version of Loving Cup  by The Rolling Stones.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Nov 2009)

Pokerface


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Nov 2009)

The Ace of Spades-  Motorhead

Hey, a card trend!


----------



## KnightShift (17 Nov 2009)

"The Mary Ellen Carter" - Stan Rogers


----------



## ajp (20 Nov 2009)

HUNTING THE DUCK

Recorded by: Buddy Wasisname and the Other Fellers
Written by: Zeke Hoskin
Lyrics
This cramped city life is not right for a man
We're born to live free and to kill what we can
So it's off to the country where the air's fresh and clear
With a carton of cigarettes and twelve dozen beer.

Chorus
So blow the horn loudly and rev up the truck
We're off to the country to murder the duck.

We climb in the truck about six forty-five
And proceed to get tanked for the long weary drive
When we get to the cabin we're all brightly lit
Can't remember who drove and can't tell what we hit.

Chorus

It's up with the dawn, though coffee's no good
And down to the lake through the dew-spangled wood
When we get to the blind we're as happy as boys
Til we find out that Buddy forgot the decoys.

Chorus

We crouch without standing from nine until three
Except every few minutes we stand up and pee
At last! There's a duck and we fill it with lead
Can't figure who shot it but the sucker's sure dead.

Chorus

Then it's back to the cabin for whiskey and steak
Where we talk about women till nearly daybreak
No one believes what the other guys say
but we have to talk dirty to prove we're not gay.

Chorus

The next day the ducks are gone elsewhere in flocks
So we have to shoot beer cans and tree stumps and rocks
Dick lost his gun when he fell in the lake
And Tom shot a full can of beer by mistake.

Chorus

Then it's back to the city refreshed by our sport
Drinkin' gas by the gallon and beer by the quart
We have to draw straws to see you has the luck
To pick two pounds of lead out of three pounds of duck!

Chorus


----------



## AndyRad (30 Nov 2009)

Citizen soldiers - 3 doors down


----------



## Osotogari (30 Nov 2009)

Not too long after we brought our boy home, he was having a sustained crying session and I thought I should try to sing to him.  The only song that came into my head was "Paranoid" by Black Sabbath, so I did an improvised lullaby.


----------



## observor 69 (30 Nov 2009)

Cancer care workers  "Pink Glove Dance"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEdVfyt-mLw


----------



## mellian (30 Nov 2009)

Two songs has been stuck on my mind lately...

No Heaven by DJ Champion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGBdBg2o42Y&feature=related


Do You Wanna Date My Avatar - The Guild

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU

I love Felicia Day's singing voice.


----------



## WrenchBender (1 Dec 2009)

One of the guys on my crew keeps singing "Bananas in pajamas", I'm gonna kill him.  :threat: :rage: :threat:

WrenchBender


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2009)

"Sh%t Towne" by Live - been stuck in my head for a bit for some reason...

MM


----------



## Dissident (1 Dec 2009)

"I was only 19" from The Herd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gmgwx77osw

Thanks to OWDU.


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Dec 2009)

2000 Miles - The Pretenders
it must be Christmas time...


----------



## FDO (3 Dec 2009)

"All I want is a hippoptomus for Christmas" Damn tv comercials!!!


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2009)

I've been hearing this song....but then, I _had_ read the threads by one particular trade   >


Actually, it's this song   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2009)

End of the World by Great Big Sea


----------



## CallOfDuty (3 Dec 2009)

Lady Gagas Bad Romance.....only it's this guys cover version.  Heres the link.  I dare you to watch the whole thing...LMAO!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A98QLymh_4k&feature=topvideos


----------



## BlueJingo (3 Dec 2009)

Done... can't finish it. I just can't... that's horrible! (Above Post)


----------



## ajp (3 Dec 2009)

http://apps.facebook.com/music-player/search.php

One Bullet - Garnet Rogers (Stans Brother)


----------



## CallOfDuty (3 Dec 2009)

Jingo,LOL.....I don't think anyone can watch!!!


----------



## ajp (3 Dec 2009)

Ack...............ackkkkkkkkkk.........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........That Killed ME


----------



## MARS (3 Dec 2009)

popcorn by Hot Butter

CBC radio had some story about ParticipACTION today and I haven't been able to shake the song ever since.  I always did kinda dig it....


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Dec 2009)

Wicked Game-  Chris Isaak.  Don't ask me how, but I just woke up and there it was.  Should stop falling asleep with Galaxy Gold left on.


----------



## JesseWZ (4 Dec 2009)

_Life in Technicolor I & II_ by Coldplay


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2009)

"There's a song in my head going round and round..." - not sure of artist, but have to turn the radio or something else on to get it out of my head...I think it's a subliminal, musical virus.

MM


----------



## krustyrl (4 Dec 2009)

Fat bottomed girls.... Queen. 
Been there for 2 days now.!


----------



## medicineman (4 Dec 2009)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Fat bottomed girls.... Queen.
> Been there for 2 days now.!



In your head or with one/some  ;D?

MM


----------



## krustyrl (4 Dec 2009)

hehehe..in my head.!!!!  LoL.  !!!       ;D


----------



## observor 69 (4 Dec 2009)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> _Life in Technicolor I & II_ by Coldplay



Excellent!........Thanks.


----------



## trigger324 (11 Dec 2009)

ac/dc.  it's a long way to the top(if you wanna rock and roll).


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Dec 2009)

Dreadlock Holiday- 10 CC


----------



## dale622 (11 Dec 2009)

Run to the hills- Iron maiden


----------



## krustyrl (11 Dec 2009)

"Kick Start my Heart"  .......Motley Crue     >


----------



## matt101pwn (11 Dec 2009)

Breaking Benjamin- I will not bow

Great song thought, so its all good  :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (11 Dec 2009)

Ewan Dobson's Level 5


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2009)

Last night it was "Sympathy for the Devil" by The Rolling Stones.

What ever happens to be playing when I walk by the kitchen trailer.   :nod:


----------



## SARgirl (15 Dec 2009)

Lady Antebellum - Need You Now
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4
Lyrics: http://www.elyrics.net/read/l/lady-antebellum-lyrics/need-you-now-lyrics.html


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Dec 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Last night it was "Sympathy for the Devil" by The Rolling Stones.


"Woo!  Woo!  Can you guess my name?  Oh yeah!"

Awesome song!

For some reason, I have "Bad Romance" by Lady Ga Ga stuck in my head.


----------



## matt101pwn (15 Dec 2009)

Techno, I HATE GAGA shes so annoying!


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Dec 2009)

Champagne Supernova- Oasis


----------



## matt101pwn (17 Dec 2009)

Breaking Benjamin-Dear agony


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2009)

Zombie by The Cranberries 

That's about how I feel right now.......    :-\


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Dec 2009)

Seize The Day- Avenged Sevenfold

Awesome song!!


----------



## wildman0101 (20 Dec 2009)

george thorogood -in the night-time


----------



## CorporalMajor (7 Jan 2010)

_
Got my hands up, they're playin' my song
The butterflies fly away
Noddin my dead like Yeah
Movin my hips like Yeah
_


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Jan 2010)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> _
> Got my hands up, they're playin' my song
> The butterflies fly away
> Noddin my dead like Yeah
> ...




Dear god man you should get help soon!


----------



## observor 69 (7 Jan 2010)

Will Smith Wild Wild West


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpiSPoUqL8k


----------



## Sigs Pig (8 Jan 2010)

Arizona - Paul Revere and the Raiders

Had it since last Saturday when we landed in Phoenix. And we have another week....

ME


----------



## BearPusher (11 Jan 2010)

It's my life by No Doubt. Maybe if I play enough BTO it will get out of my head


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2010)

Dead or Alive  by Bon Jovi......I love that song.

"I'm a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride...."


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (31 Jan 2010)

Hero of War by Rise Against


----------



## Lil_T (2 Feb 2010)

the Wonder Pets theme song.  Courtesy of my two and a half year old.


----------



## observor 69 (2 Feb 2010)

"Pants (on the Floor)" 

http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/b162301_american_idols_pants_on_floor_on_fire.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDgDTEy6yfc   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> "Pants (on the Floor)"


Wow, things change fast!  When I saw it on Idol, it was Pants on the *Ground*.


----------



## AndyRad (3 Feb 2010)

Critical Acclaim - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## gcclarke (3 Feb 2010)

Ooma-mow-mow, papa-ooma-mow-mow
Papa-ooma-mow-mow, ooma-mow-mow
Well don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Feb 2010)

Who are you? Who who - who who?

Who are you? Who who -who who?

Too much of the Who. >


----------



## TFLY (18 Feb 2010)

Blah Blah Blah - By Ke$ha  (is that really music?)


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Feb 2010)

The Warrior-  Patty Smyth and Scandal...  holy flashback, Batman!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The Warrior-  Patty Smyth and Scandal...  holy flashback, Batman!


Indeed!  Almost like hearing Lita Ford the other day on the radio.


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2010)

Heard 38 Special on the radio the other day - got this running around now :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-1cJNg0DU&feature=related

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2010)

I liked this song from 38 Special: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tknMjFKKm5c&feature=related


----------



## Dissident (19 Feb 2010)

Business time - Flight of the Concords

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU


----------



## medaid (19 Feb 2010)

Untouchable - Taylor Swift


----------



## trigger324 (10 May 2011)

No Leaf Clover by Metallica


----------



## Sigger (11 May 2011)

The Austin Powers theme...


----------



## JSR OP (11 May 2011)

The Duck Song.  My 3 yr old daughter can't get enough of it!


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2011)

TV commercial jingle....." Old El Paso...mucho family fun... "        Grrrrrrr   :facepalm:

Sorry folks...............


----------



## AC 011 (11 May 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> TV commercial jingle....." Old El Paso...mucho family fun... "        Grrrrrrr   :facepalm:
> 
> Sorry folks...............



Thanks.  Now it's stuck in my head too.   :facepalm:


----------



## Sapplicant (12 May 2011)

Lawyers, Guns and Money - Warren Zevon.


----------



## nuclearzombies (12 May 2011)

FxxK You, by Lilly Allen


----------



## The Anti-Royal (12 May 2011)

Beautiful World - Devo.


----------



## RememberanceDay (13 May 2011)

Write this Down-Alarm the Alarm


----------



## mike63 (13 May 2011)

Betty Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes.
The first time I heard that song, was in Germany in 1981 on a Fall-Ex.  It was in German.  Came back to Canada and heard it in English...didn't like it at first because I thought it sounded funny but, I grew to love it.


----------



## observor 69 (15 May 2011)

Church not amused by video spoofing royal wedding 

http://thestar.blogs.com/royals/

East 17 House Of Love 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyAGgEJb1_8


----------



## ajp (13 Jun 2011)

The first line of the LAZY Song by Bruno something.  I was too lazy to remmber more than the first line.  Youtube the Lazy Song and you can get it.  There is a funny Jelly Bean version as well.


----------



## turtlerace79 (13 Jun 2011)

Cheeze Whiz adds personality,
personality,
So many ways to eat it everyday.... 
This is the worst song to get stuck in your head! Enjoy.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jun 2011)

My Betty by Chris Cummings

"I was Archie, he was Reggie,
I guess that made her Veronica.
Competition, was gettin' heavy,
fightin' for her unrequited love"


----------



## Danjanou (13 Jun 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Lawyers, Guns and Money - Warren Zevon.



Good choice.

For me right now Sweet Banana the version by John Edmond.... I have no idea why.


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2011)

Boomtown Rats "I don't like Mondays"

'nough said.

MM


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2011)

The tune from the Heineken commercial with the little blonde singer.

edit:  The Golden Age- The Asteroids Galaxy Tour....  catchy little tune


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

Rasputin - Boney M.  Damn you local radio!

Russia's greatest love machine and such.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Jun 2011)

Old Alabama by Brad Paisley


"She’d rather wear a pair of cut-off jeans than a fancy evening dress,
And with her windows rolled down and her hair all blown around, she’s a hot southern mess...
She’ll take a beer over white wine and a campfire over candle light,
And when it comes to love, oh her idea of a romantic night..."


----------



## dimsum (14 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The tune from the Heineken commercial with the little blonde singer.
> 
> edit:  The Golden Age- The Asteroids Galaxy Tour....  catchy little tune



Agreed.  Their actual video was a little too trippy, but the Heineken version (the 3-minute international version, not the 30 sec North American one) is really good.


----------



## observor 69 (14 Jun 2011)

Repeating myself but :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyAGgEJb1_8


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

Right now - the tune they play on the Merry Go Round.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2011)

"there's a song in my head going round and round..."

And it's driving me nuts, lol.  Time to walk to the training float.


----------



## kawa11 (16 Jun 2011)

The music made by Leap Frog's "3-letter word" fridge magnet game  :facepalm:

_"Every letter makes a sound.."_ :crybaby:


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jan 2017)

Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


----------



## AbdullahD (3 Jan 2017)

The coconut song... first Job I ever had, an older british lady taught me the song.

https://g.co/kgs/9Vt0vj


----------

